# 2x2x2 : September 9, 2006



## pjk (Sep 10, 2006)

1. U' L' U' R2 D2 F2 R' U B' L' B' L' B' D B' R2 F R2 F2 R' U' B R2 U2 F2
2. U F D2 R F U2 F' D R2 F2 U' F D B' D' L' U2 R' U2 L B' U2 B2 R' B2
3. D' L F2 R' B' R' B L U2 F R2 D2 B L2 B' L' B R B2 U R2 D B2 L U2
4. L' B L2 D2 R' F D2 F2 L2 B' D2 B2 L F2 L F2 L2 B U F2 D' L' B' D' R'
5. L' B R2 B' R U2 R' D B U' B2 L B' R' F2 U L2 B L' U B2 D2 F' R' D'


----------



## Me (Sep 12, 2006)

Tristan Wright
Average: 10.80 
Times: 8.93, (8.79), (16.87), 12.44, 11.02

The first two times were lucky (cause i solve the 2x2 like a regular cube with Oll PLL etc.), the last 2 are what i normally solve like, otherwise very good average.


----------



## Erik (Sep 12, 2006)

Name: Erik Akkersdijk
Average: 5.19
Times: 5.78, (3.83), 4.83, 4.95, (DNF)

Too bad about the DNF, it was a fast solve untill I mucked up the final alg. Still under 5.20 which is my goal for the EC.


----------

